# Guess what is that beautiful plant blossom ?



## AQUASAUR

Hey, All aquatic-plants fans - I got a guess for You&#8230; 
Here in Bulgaria the winter is not has set still seriously,
But for some of aquatic plants, obviously, it's may be spring time&#8230;

OK, guess what is that beautiful plant blossom:


----------



## Cassie

wow, that is stunning! I have no clue what it could be, but it's beautiful!


----------



## neonfish3

Nice pictures, Great looking flowers.
I'm not sure if you are saying it is a local plant to you or not but, 
My guess is an Aponogeton.
 ..... if its local to you than my guess is a Myriophyllum


----------



## GlitcH

wow..........that is impressive........both the flower and the photography.
I don't know what plant but I do know that I WANT ONE!


----------



## racialfish

Beautiful! its deffinatly an apogenaton, probably madagascaris.


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK, some of you recognize this plant - *Aponogeton Madagascariensis* (Madagascar lace plant):










But I got another question and may be this time only the Experts can answer&#8230;:idea: 
Here were a few *Aponogeton Fenestralis* bulbs, which develop into these 2 varieties of Aponogeton:










As you see - the left one is the classical Madagascar's lace:










But the right one is different:










Sorry for the next crappy 2 macro shots, but I just wanna notice the obviously difference between them:



















As I know, looking in the Internet - The Fenestralis is just a synonym of Madagascariensis&#8230;
So, what do you think - what kind is the second variety, which has that upper blossom&#8230;
Because now the first one is going to burst into bloom also...
And I'm very curious will be different or not:


----------



## HeyPK

When I saw it, I knew right away that it was _A. madagascariensis_, the variety with rather narrow, long leaves that used to be called _A. guilotii_. It is lumped together with other lace plant varieties that used to be different species. The plant I had produced purple flowers with five spikes, instead of four spikes like yours. These would not self-fertilize, and so I was never able to get any seeds.

The plant on the right with the broader leaves with larger holes will flower with a single white or yellowish spike. It can self fertilize if you take a paint brush and dust the pollen from the stamens to the stigmas of the female parts (carpels), and you can get viable seeds.

I don't think that varieties this different should be included in the same species.


----------



## John N.

What yo go racialfish and HeyPK! Beautiful pictures indeed!

-John N.


----------



## Cassie

good news about thaterhaps my lace leaf will flower! It's obivously in an open top tank, but will it also blossom underwater?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank You for the tips, Pals !
Yes, Cassie, I don't know why, but that second one lace plant going to blossom under water also&#8230;!?

Obviously, those little guy likes these Lace plants too&#8230;


----------



## Cassie

my otos love the lace leaf plants. I wonder if the leaves trap things that they like to munch on


----------

